# OTBS Process?



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

Let me start off by saying this whole thread came about  because last weekend I had the incredible honor of being nominated for the OTBS. I feel this is a great honor and have always looked up to the members in the OTBS for advice and guidance. That being said I had not really thought about or understood the whole process since I never really thought I would ever have the honor to be nominated for this. I have been doing some reading and I understand all the criteria to be nominated and that someone must nominate you and then someone must second the nomination http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=74661 and once you are nominated I found that you are placed onto the Squires List http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=74815 which is where things start to get blurry for me. Can someone fill us in on the process of once getting nominated you move to Squires list then what happens? Like I said I never really looked into the whole process before but now after being nominated I figured I better do some research and see how this whole proccess works. Thanks for any input you may beable to shine onto this for me.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2010)

Once placed on the Squires List your past posts are looked at by the OTBS committee to see if you meet the criteria to become an OTBS member. They also look to see if your past and present actions put you in line with the OTBS Credo.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2010)

Well since the OTBS is my baby, I'm the one that is best qualified to give you an answer.

The Squire list does a couple of different things-
1) It lets other SMF members know who is currently nominated.
2) It reminds me to get off my butt and/or find the time to review the nominees postings. Once the criteria as been met and the member is in good standing, the OTBS honor is awarded.

Dang Piney, ya beat me to it.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats rbranstner! Your post and threads are always excellent. You earned it.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh ok thanks for the info guys.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 27, 2010)

.... I'm pretty sure there was something involving rolling naked in honey, then getting covered in feathers and streaking the local college campus.... oh wait nevermind... was that tequila weekend back in the day.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Grats rbranstner!


----------

